

How to Find a Technical Co-Founder - drupeek
http://www.jetcooper.com/blog/how-to-find-a-technical-co-founder/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
If you're interested in this question, here are some previous submissions and
discussions:

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/find+technical?sort=by_date>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=682092>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1385900>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1612454> <\- This has some comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1634895>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1686360>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1689751>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1701668>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1779750>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1872960>

